# Kerdi over painted walls



## mike gunderson (May 23, 2010)

Hi guys, I just finished my first kerdi shower upstairs, It was a 5x7 with a couple stub walls and steam also. I've done dozens of showers the old way, with vapor barrier and cub. i really like the kerdi system and everything went well, even the 60 feet of rondec bull nose i installed. It took awhile to get the hang of that.
The bath in the basement, an after thought by the homeowner, has a tub with painted drywall. The paint has cured for a good 2 months. Can I install kerdi membrane over this? I'm using unmodified ditraset for thin set. I plan on roughing up the paint and proceeding as normal. Any problems with doing this?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

My two cents......wall side of kerdi......sand and a wall paper scoring tool (light use) with a high quality modified thinset. Whatever you can get in your area. Silicone between tub and kerdi.

The un-mod on the tile side (if the tile are large format). Silicone between tub and tile.

__________
Mike


----------

